# Hoch&Tiefstellen gleichzeitig!



## mille (13. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich schreibe bei mir in der Uni die Lesung mit Notebook mit! Dazu nutze ich Word 2000.

Gestern sollten wir ein Konstrukt zeichnen, das ungefähr so aussah, wie ich es jetzt zu beschreiben versuche:

{ Inhalt } - an der rechten geschweiften Klammern gab es gleichzeitig eine tiefgestellt Zahl und eine Hochgestellte! Dieses Konstrukt heisst soviel wie Wiederholung! die Untere Zahl gibt an wie oft mindestens wiederholt wird, die obere gibt an wie oft maximal wiederholt wird.
Wie kann ich das in Word realisieren ohne eine 2 Zahlen ranzuschreiben, welche ich nacheinander hoch und tiefstelle? 
Das sieht nämlich nicht schön aus .

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir da weiterhelfen!

Gruß!


----------



## guanidin (13. April 2005)

Hallo,
das geht mit dem Formel-Editor (Einfügen -> Objekt -> Microsoft Formel-Editor). Dann wählst du die passende Vorlage für Hoch- und Tiefstellung aus und gibst deine Zahlen ein.
Wie das vielleicht einfacher geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich für solche Dinge immer LaTeX nutze.
MfG
Guanidin


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2005)

Die Formeleditorlösung ist schon die richtige, weil eine elgantere, schnellere oder bessere gibt es nicht...


----------



## thekorn (13. April 2005)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Formeleditorlösung ist schon die richtige, weil eine elgantere, schnellere oder bessere gibt es nicht...


 Also eleganter und besser ist LaTeX, und wenn man sich ein bischen damit beschäftigt hat auch schneller.
@pornex: LaTeX lohnt sich für dich genau dann, wenn du das restliche Semester auch noch mitschreiben willst und wenn im restlichen Semester hinreichend viele Formeln vorkommen.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## mille (13. April 2005)

Gut, also komme ich nicht an einem Formeleditor vorbei :S.

Ich werde mich mal mit LaTeX befassen. Auch wenn das n Stück zuweit geht, da ich nur informatik (Entwicklung von Softwaresystemen) mitschrieben will. Da sind leider nicht hinreichend viele Formeln zum m itschrieben - denke ich. Aber was solls, wird schon nich so kompliziert funktionieren mit latex!?

*nach LaTeX google*


----------

